# Select plus



## steve4031 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just skimming through select plus benefits. When I earn select plus, I see I can use it in Continental's president lounges. Will we be able to use it in United's Red Carpet lounges after the UA/CO merger?


----------



## jis (Sep 10, 2010)

steve4031 said:


> Just skimming through select plus benefits. When I earn select plus, I see I can use it in Continental's president lounges. Will we be able to use it in United's Red Carpet lounges after the UA/CO merger?


That is hard to tell since we don't quite know what the lounges will be called after the merger, nor what alliances and cross-honoring of benefits will survive the merger.

Interestingly Continental Elites do not get free lounge access for domestic flights. Gold and Platinum get it only for international flights. So if Amtrak Select Plus actually get lounge access for domestic flights that is a greater bonus than Continental's own customers get, and hence is less likely to survive. But the free lounge access that the Elites get is in line with Star Alliance rules and hence they get across the board access to lounges on any Star Alliance airline lounges under the same rules. My guess is Continental counts Amtrak Select Plus as equivalent to a Continental Gold (as far as lounge access is concerned), but not a Star Gold, since Amtrak is not a member of Star Alliance. So lounge access is possibly equivalent to those for Continental Gold. But I do not know this for sure. Worth asking about it on Flyer Talk.

Initially the two airlines will operate as separate airlines under their current certificates but owned by the new merged company. Within a year the FAA certificates will be merged into s single one, which will be the current Continental one. The United and the Continental Micronesia certificates will be returned to FAA, and the whole outfit will start operating as a single airline. OTOH the merged maintenance certificate will be the United one, and the Continental and Continental Micronesia certificates will be returned.

So all we can say for now I guess is stay tuned, and ask the question in the Continental One Pass Forum on Flyer Talk and see if the Continental guy says anything constructive.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am traveling to Hawaii in October, and thought select plus might help in getting accss to RCC.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 14, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> Thanks for the info. I am traveling to Hawaii in October, and thought select plus might help in getting accss to RCC.


Looking at the companies and time-frames involved, I'm guessing that it would be better to just pay the $35 door fee online rather than attempt to parlay Select+ status into early access.

Purchase Link...

Terms & Conditions...


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 20, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. I am traveling to Hawaii in October, and thought select plus might help in getting accss to RCC.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up.


----------

